
WhatsApp voice calls used to inject Israeli spyware on phones - graedus
https://www.ft.com/content/4da1117e-756c-11e9-be7d-6d846537acabhttps://www.ft.com/content/4da1117e-756c-11e9-be7d-6d846537acab
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581)

